# Penn and foster



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if any one has taken the HVAC course at penn and foster on line school? Please let me know.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I think you can get some of the basics from an online course. But you lose the advantage of hearing the questions that others have, that you didn't/don't think to ask. Let alone the hands on of an actual class.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

That was what I'm searching for... any online courses that are reliable.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I don't know of any. Again. You will only get the basics of theory.

And you can get that for free, from the m any HVAC forums there are on the internet.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. However, I'm still searching for one.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

One what. Online course, or HVAC forums that you can learn from.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a reliable online course, beenthere.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Here's a goggle search for on line courses. how reliable? No idea. Not sure what you mean by reliable. Its on line.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey? Where are those Google search results? Presume you forgot them.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Hmm, guess I didn't paste them.

http://www.google.com/search?q=onli...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much! reliability is still a factor.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I'm still confused by what you mean, when you say reliability?

Reliable in what way?


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I meant it by its credibility. The certificate that it offers. Is it valid in all states?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

siddle said:


> I meant it by its credibility. The certificate that it offers. Is it valid in all states?


Valid? All it will mean is you took a course. It won't mean that you can work in any state that requires a license, as its not a license.

I have a lot of certificates of completion from manufacturers. Means nothing in any state. Which is most likely what you'll get from the average online course. "Certificate of Completion".

Most companies won't hire someone with online training/education only. Except as a helper/apprentice.

If your looking to start your own business. Some states will require X years/hours of job experience with a licensed company(they must sign the papers that you worked for them) in order to take their test.

The one you would probably have the best bet with is http://www.ferris.edu/cot/hvacr/
It should be recognized in most places. Since they are the number 1 college for HVAC degrees. However, it is not a license to work or operate a business in any state. Only a state can issue that.

Ferris's course may get you an AA degree. I didn't read that far. But most will recognize the Ferris name.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I think, I'll take that. Let's see.


----------



## SmithLewit (Oct 18, 2015)

how long is it?


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

I think


----------

